# How long do Tail Feathers take to Grow?



## Kerry78

I asked this same question on another site but I wasn't given much advice about it so I thought i'd ask here 

Anyway about 2-3 Weeks ago Teallie got out and when it was time to go into the cageseveral hours later he didn't want to, when I managed to get him he wriggled his fat little body out of my hands and this is when his tail feathers half of them got caught in the crossfire they came out so easily, I pressume he's going through a moult cos theres been feathers on the cage for a few weeks little ones, not just him Sandy too!

Anyway I just wanted to know how long Feathers take to grow back?
he's been flecking at his tail alot im hoping theres pins there already but Im not gonna find out cos that badboy bird has a nasty bite 

anybody know reply please


----------



## atvchick95

If they came out clean (as in whole) I think it takes a few weeks 

if they broke off thats when it takes longer 

if they're molting though they will probably be coming in shortly


----------



## Kerry78

Well they kinda came out pretty easy so im sure it's just a moulting phase,
I was afraid i'd drop him when struggled free from me and I had to quickly grab him from the bottom but it it went wrong I got his tail instead, if I hadn't of caught him he would of laded head first on the kitchen floor and thats concrete with tiles I didn't want that happening if you get what I mean!

I nearly had a heart attack I always do when I handle him cos he is still pretty wild but is coming round well to me I don't know what he's like around other folks yet


----------



## Tony's Tiels

one of birds our did the same, 2 months ago, he just now has one nice long tail feather with more almost as long, he has more to grow in but is looking Much better after 2 months.
(he was molting at the time his tail 'fell off' also)


----------



## Kerry78

he has 3 remaining feathers on his backside but he finds it hard to fly im beginning think he doesn't wanna come out of the cage cos of that reason, but he has to come out cos I think he's a fat *** bird, he's so huge compared to Sandy I maybe wrong but I do think he's a big boy lol

I hope his feathers come back soon though  
poor little man lol


----------



## Tony's Tiels

in regards to flying, our guy was a good strong flyer to begin with, it took a couple days for him to adjust, but he was flying strong w/in 2 days again ! 
So..there is hope !


----------



## Kerry78

lol your guy must love coming out his cage then,
Teallie doesn't he's very idol ive left the cage open numerous timess and Sandys always out flattering about the room but just sits on the perch making a noise if she vanishes into the next room, he like to keep his eye on her the silly old boy and if she doesn't get back to him he does some loud shreeking noise, I think hes a controller don't you haha i'll try and get him out the cage in the week and check his tail to see if the pins are there btw it has been 3 weeks btw and he has been flecking at his bottom abit lmao!

anyway time for zzz 
being dragged to watch Harry potter later I certainley do not wanna watch it either


----------



## chewey

The same thing happend to my cockatiel Chewey, about 1 month ago but the still haven't shown a sign of re-growth


----------



## Kerry78

Hmm have you had alook at his butt for signs of pins? 
thats odd after a month I hope chewey gets his tail back soon! 

Teallie's tail is almost fully grown now by next week it would be back to normal I think


----------



## Duckie

atvchick95 said:


> if they broke off thats when it takes longer ...


LOL...it is funny that you mention this! I noticed a while ago that everyday, Ollie would end up with broken tail feathers, so I would just snip off the hanging parts of the feathers. Well, soon, he had broken off all of them, so he looked as if he had no tail. We called him Donald, cause he actually looked like a duck!

Well, he is finally going through his first molt, is really scruffy looking, AND has finally some new tail feathers...YEAH!


----------



## atvchick95

Duckie said:


> LOL...it is funny that you mention this! I noticed a while ago that everyday, Ollie would end up with broken tail feathers, so I would just snip off the hanging parts of the feathers. Well, soon, he had broken off all of them, so he looked as if he had no tail. We called him Donald, cause he actually looked like a duck!
> 
> Well, he is finally going through his first molt, is really scruffy looking, AND has finally some new tail feathers...YEAH!


hehe ya i've had some duck butts my self 

babies are notorious for breaking tail feathers last season I had 2 break them while still in the brooder (fish tank) how they managed that I still don't know One didn't break it really badly just broke 2 off and bent 2, the other one managed to break them all off


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Spike has had a few duck butts  Currently he has one of his tail feathers bent to the side


----------



## Kerry78

Sandy is a baby and doesn't break her tail feathers but likes to dip them in the water bowl now and then!

Teallies almost grown back now,#
he's back to himself trying it on with the new bird in my life and she isn't being aggressive to him either hmmm lol


----------

